# A Junked Chainsaw Rescue!



## Meanderer (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Buckeye (Apr 8, 2021)

a 52 minute vid about a chain saw?


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 8, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> a 52 minute vid about a chain saw?


Did you watch it....it couldn't hold your attention?    If you have no interest, why would you even bother to ask what I hope is a rhetorical question?   It is in the Home section, and is for people who own and use chainsaws.  I liked it, as I have a Husqvarna saw.  What is your beef?


----------



## Don M. (Apr 8, 2021)

I've been doing a lot of chainsawing over the past 20 years....ever since we moved to 40 acres of forestland, and I started using a big outdoor wood furnace for supplemental heat in the Winter.  I'm now on my 3rd saw...started out with a Stihl 036, then a MS 271, and now a MS291.  I wore out the piston/cylinder on the 036, the 271 became very hard to start this past fall, so I used some "stimulus" money to buy the 291.  I still have the 271, and sometime this Summer, when it's too hot to do much outdoors, I'll see if I can fix the 271, and keep it for a backup.  If not, these sell for a good price just for the parts on EBAY.  
I have an endless supply of wood, and probably go through 6 or 7 cords/yr.  Not only does that save me a bunch on the electric bill, but manhandling thousands of pounds of wood every year helps keep this old body from wasting away.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 8, 2021)

Husq's are a good saw, and if I ever get dissolutioned with Stihl, Husq would be my next best choice.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 9, 2021)

My saw won't cut.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 9, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> Did you watch it....it couldn't hold your attention?    If you have no interest, why would you even bother to ask what I hope is a rhetorical question?   It is in the Home section, and is for people who own and use chainsaws.  I liked it, as I have a Husqvarna saw.  What is your beef?


lol - I've owned and wore out several chain saws, but can't imagine anyone wanting to watch a tedious, almost hour long, video of somebody repairing one.  Jeebus.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 9, 2021)

Sharpen a Chainsaw - World's best method​



"I apologize for the bad sound track.  I  had just been discharged from the hospital with a pulmonary embolism.  Plus my home is at 8,500 elevation".


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 9, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> lol - I've owned and wore out several chain saws, but can't imagine anyone wanting to watch a tedious, almost hour long, video of somebody repairing one.  Jeebus.


lol - Maybe you need a longer attention span?


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 9, 2021)

_Buffalo chips......_


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 9, 2021)

Regarding Chainsaws​Hayden Carruth






Hayden Carruth Waterbury, Connecticut

 "The first chainsaw I owned was years ago,
an old yellow McCulloch that wouldn't start.
Bo Bremmer give it to me that was my friend,
though I've had enemies couldn't of done
no worse. I took it to Ward's over to Morrisville,
and no doubt they tinkered it as best they could,
but it still wouldn't start. One time later
I took it down to the last bolt and gasket
and put it together again, hoping somehow
I'd do something accidental-like that would
make it go, and then I yanked on it
450 times, as I figured afterwards,
and give myself a bursitis in the elbow
that went five years even after
Doc Arrowsmith shot it full of cortisone
and near killed me when he hit a nerve
dead on. Old Stan wanted that saw, wanted it bad........".
(Continue)


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 9, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> lol - Maybe you need a longer attention span?


I hope your day gets better.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 9, 2021)

...


----------



## Nathan (Apr 9, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> ...


I'd rather go to the vasectomy clinic than be a _do-it-yourselfer_


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 9, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> I hope your day gets better.


Thanks, it's been just super!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 9, 2021)

Chainsaw Balloon!


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 10, 2021)

Attenborough: the amazing Lyre Bird sings like a chainsaw!​


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 10, 2021)

Kiekhaefer Corp KD6AX two man chainsaw.​


----------



## Keesha (Apr 10, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Husq's are a good saw, and if I ever get dissolutioned with Stihl, Husq would be my next best choice.


We have a stihl. It’s a great chainsaw. 


Aunt Marg said:


>


That was a great cut.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 10, 2021)

Keesha said:


> We have a stihl. It’s a great chainsaw.
> 
> That was a great cut.


That's what my husband has, a Stihl.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 10, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> That's what my husband has, a Stihl.


I’ll never forget the day my man got it. He was over the moon and started cutting all kinds of trees down. Then came all the .... ‘but stihl’ jokes. Groan.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 10, 2021)

My first saw was a McCulloch 

What..... a..... beast

Huge bar
and what a work out getting it started
but the real workout was using it

Months later, I learned how to sharpen a chain

That was in the early '60s

My 'go to' now is my Husq Vee....but a Stihl remains a very good saw
Even tho both contain components from China....

I've got a friend that can lay a tree like in that vid
Very precise in employing cables, wedges, etc
Takes about an hour or so in studying, testing (trees can be rotten in the middle)
Fascinating to watch 

Me?
A plumb bob and two appropriate initial cuts
I'm just happy to not kill myself, let alone create widow makers, of which I've done
My lady knows not to be anywhere near the vicinity 

I used to drive TreeGuy nuts

Especially with this pic






I so miss him


----------



## Keesha (Apr 10, 2021)

My guys pretty good at cutting down trees. He has all types and ratchets and come along cables. While he’s cutting, Im usually tightening up the come alongs. Sometimes I have to run fast but not often. Lol. It’s actually a lot of fun.

Plus I enjoy seeing my guy cutting down trees with a chainsaw. It’s definitely manly and attractive to me.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 11, 2021)

Husqvarna Group 325 years, English version​


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 11, 2021)

WOW! Hidden Greasing Spot On A Chain Saw​Does your power saw chain turn when you try to start it? You pull the starter rope and the chain moves? Watch Steve show you how to fix the problem.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 11, 2021)

Monty Python: The Lumberjack Song​


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 11, 2021)

Hubby  started out his working life, at age 12.
His father had injured himself,, drafted hubby to help him .
Think  hubby marked the logs,,not sure when he learned how to operate a chainsaw.

By time we meant  up he  either  worked  in the woods or in a saw mill.
Has several  chain saw scars on  his body.

At 79, he still enjoys  getting into  woods, taking  down trees.
We heat with wood  in the winter
Sell  bit of  firewood .


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 11, 2021)

Made for those pillow fights........


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 12, 2021)

Asked hubby what make  chain saws he had used when he worked in the woods.
Pioneer was poplar for long  time.
Which he , his brother & Father kept  running.

Now its  a small Echo & larger saw is a Husky.
What he can't fix  now, goes to  a shop.

When we were young & hard up,, we worked together to  cut & haul out 'paper wood'.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 13, 2021)

_YIKES!_


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 14, 2021)

Chainsaw Humor​Some "tips" on chainsaw safety, *not to be taken too seriously!*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 15, 2021)

Top 10 Chainsaw Tips *(link)*​
#5- Wear the right safety gear
*




*


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 15, 2021)

Chainsaw secrets the pros won't tell you about.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 15, 2021)

No Nonsense Guide to Chainsaw Sharpening.  How To Sharpen A Chainsaw Properly. ​


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 15, 2021)

The Best Chainsaws for Senior Citizens – Buyer’s Guide​




Table of Contents

What makes a chainsaw ideal for older people?
Chainsaw weight
Power
Price
Easy to start
Low emission

The 6 best chainsaws for senior citizens
Echo CS-370
Echo CS-310
Husqvarna 440e
Greenworks 16-Inch 40V Cordless Chainsaw
Greenworks 12-Inch 40V Cordless Chainsaw
WORX WG304.1 Electric chainsaw

Other things to consider before buying
Is this your first chainsaw?
How big is your property?
What are you going to use this chainsaw for?

People also ask


----------



## Meanderer (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (May 2, 2021)

Wow..I had never seen the huge wood eater before...cool.
  I first used a chain saw when drafted and based at a Conservation camp in CA. We cleared a 1/3 mile fire break above Oakland...huge Eucalyptus trees. I loved it, watching them fall was a thrill. I learned to use telephone pole spikes to shimmy up a tree and top it, using a climbing belt and small chain saw. I did that for about 6 months when I was 19, with only a few injuries, nothing serious. 
  In 1986 I moved into an Intentional Community on 23 acres mostly forested. We used a stove to heat the house with, and we would use about 4 chords a season. We used Husqvarna saws. Sharpining by hand is ok, even with a good guide, but taking them in to have them sharpened works better, but costs out the ying yang. I have gotten to old to do it anymore. Another "comrade" does it now.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 3, 2021)




----------

